# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  Balding - how can it happen so quick!!

## jamesst11

I suppose I understand the scientific answer to this, but I am still just frustrated beyond belief. Has anyone on here experienced such rapid MPB that they've lost literally half their hair in 1.5 years?? I am not exaggerating.  I am looking at pics of my camping trip to Colorado and it's making me sick.  I had greasy, wet hair and no real visible bald spots.. I was 32.... Well, now I am 33 and when my hair is wet, the entire head looks near bald, once again no exaggeration.  How is it that minox, fin, nizoral, healthy diet, so on and so forth can't even remotely bring this back, in the slightest?? I am going to go from thick haired in family photos to completely bald in another 6 months if this shit doesn't f*cking slow down...
      I suppose I will give this post SOME meaning and ask if any one else has experienced such rapid thinning.  I did have TE a couple times, so that explains a lot.  I just cannot seem to come to terms with this.  I need this sh*t to be under my damn control! If DUT and higher strength compounded minox doesn't work, obviously I am done.  With all the sh*t I have done, I am just afraid to try anything else.  I never believed in a strict god, but always have had faith in the concept.  Now I do, and I honestly believe he is f*cking me for some unknown reason. haha

----------


## richter101

Hey James, 

I hope this reply hasn't found you too late. I started seeing a rapid loss closer to 10 years earlier than you.. so I get it. It f*cking suck.s

Just wanted to let you know there is hope out there with the FUE (no scar) procedure. It really does work, did for me. Hope to talk more, if you haven't found peace.

*Richter101 is a former patient of Dr. Parsa Mohebi
*
Born Oct ’89
Began Seeing Gradual Hair Loss Oct ’09
Began Seeing Gradual Hair Gain June ’15

My regimen includes:
HT #1 2200 (ARTAS- FUE) grafts at Parsa Mohebi Hair Restoration in Los Angeles in 2016
Finasteride daily, since 2014
Rogaine experimenter from 2012- ’13 RIP

Planning HT #2 By End of This Year  :Smile:

----------


## Vunoo

Oh man, as a 21 years old male, I wish baldness happened on my 30s.. That feeling you have right now is what I started feeling when I was 17.. and yes it surely sucks.. I didnt have enough time to enjoy my hairfull life and believe me that adolescents can act WAYY worse than older people. Having to lock yourself at home, going suicidal, watching yourself deteorate as time goes on.. I really wish there was a answer for all this, but I guess that we just cant be happy forever  :Frown:

----------


## richter101

Bro.. it happened to me in my early 20s. Cheer up! haha

And guess what? I have more hair than you now! So Cheer up twice there's hope!

FUE surgery.. I don't care how bald you look, there's a good chance you have donor hair somewhere and with a couple surgeries anyone can look good as new. You gotta pay to play, but unless you feel that isn't worth the investment I think you're gonna have to work hard and make the surgeries happen. It's the only realistic option.

*Richter101 is a former patient of Dr. Parsa Mohebi
*
Born Oct ’89
Began Seeing Gradual Hair Loss Oct ’09
Began Seeing Gradual Hair Gain June ’15

My regimen includes:
HT #1 2200 (ARTAS- FUE) grafts at Parsa Mohebi Hair Restoration in Los Angeles in 2016
Finasteride daily, since 2014
Rogaine experimenter from 2012- ’13 RIP

Planning HT #2 By End of This Year  :Smile:

----------

